# Pop bottle mouth pieces for 1/2" pvc



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

I've been trying out some different mouth pieces. Now i need test them.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Good idea, that green one looks great!


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

nice, I am sure you will find a perfect combination. Great demo pic too 

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow you actually make them look good too! Nice.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Those look great. I also like the green one. How are you going to fix the edges as they look sharp?


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

very good examples and photos, thank you for sharing.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

You will also get the best mouth to mouth piece seal when your face is clean shaved.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

treefork said:


> You will also get the best mouth to mouth piece seal when your face is clean shaved.


ya, tell me about it, i just shaved my beard and stache off the other day for love of this hobby!


----------



## neondog (Dec 29, 2012)

Turtle said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > You will also get the best mouth to mouth piece seal when your face is clean shaved.
> ...


Close trim is the best I'll go.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

neondog said:


> You will also get the best mouth to mouth piece seal when your face is clean shaved.


ya, tell me about it, i just shaved my beard and stache off the other day for love of this hobby![/quote]
Close trim is the best I'll go.[/quote]

I just shave the shape of my mouthpiece into my beard


----------



## Pelletor (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm lovin' the festive colors too Beanflip..great post.

I have used hot glue on the edge of my softdrink mouthpiece as a cushon and seal aid but I found some 1/8" thick sticky on one side neoprene rubber that works very well. I was guess the thick 3M double sticky tape would work by maybe sticking plastic wrap on the side facing out to make a nice easy to use surace that touches your face...Dunno though, I never tried it?


----------



## Beanflip (Dec 12, 2012)

Lightgeoduck said:


> neondog said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle said:
> ...


photo?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 15, 2013)

Try the black or white rubber 1 1\4- 1 1\2 inch chair leg tips they work great and are conforming to your mouth. Just goto your local hardware store punch the desired hole for your pipe outside diameter slide on and whala.. mouthpiece . Try them im shure you will like them too...


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I started with this very type of mouthpiece from 2 litre bottles. If you want to get rid of the tape on the mouthpiece you can sand the edges of the plastic with sand paper up to 400 grit wet dry. You can also go up to 600 wet dry if you want it nicely polished. It will be so smooth you will wonder why you ever put tape on to start with.

Nice build, great pics.


----------

